# IDS digitizing software? Know anything about it?



## W6ON (Oct 26, 2013)

I am due to receive a new machine and it comes with IDS digitizing software. I have not heard anything about it and am looking for input from anyone who knows anything about it...good or bad. 

From the little I have found, it seems like a generic program.


----------



## abagodonut (Oct 13, 2012)

How do you like the IDS software. I'm in the market for digitizing embroidery software and have been reading up on the Wilcom and Pulse software but very little info on IDS. The little I did see seems somewhat easy and powerful. 
I was wondering how you like it after using it?
Thanks


----------



## skits (Jun 24, 2009)

Been in the digitizing industry for more than 14 yrs, never heard of IDS.

Tell your supplier you don't want it and compensate you on the price. Then add more money and go for wilcom.

This is just my opinion....pls read up more on wilcom and you will see why its so commonly used.


----------



## lastboat (Apr 11, 2011)

skits said:


> Been in the digitizing industry for more than 14 yrs, never heard of IDS.
> 
> Tell your supplier you don't want it and compensate you on the price. Then add more money and go for wilcom.
> 
> This is just my opinion....pls read up more on wilcom and you will see why its so commonly used.


i am screen printer using mainly illustrator, but willing to switch as I don't like Adobe cloud pricing. I will get jobs with Tajami I am about to get that are name drops with sports logo. I watched a Pulse digitizing video and realize I can't go that direction, would rather out source that. But, what is the solution to my issue of having a school logo, and then individual names on a shirt? How do I create each file without going to the digitizing service for each one? Or is that the way its done? thanks


----------



## skits (Jun 24, 2009)

a digitizer can add the names for you and maybe take an additional charge for it. The digitizer should not charge for the school logo everytime you add a name to it. Its only an edit.

Optionally get the school logo outsourced. Then either get the names outsourced and you merge both the designs or you can digitize the text to be added onto the school logo.


----------



## W6ON (Oct 26, 2013)

Can the gentleman (from Texas maybe?) that I spoke with about the software please drop me a line. I have a question for you.

Take care, Stan


----------

